# Swollen belly



## Rachy1412 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, hopefully you guys can help me! I've got three girl mice who are about a year old now, they're my first mice I've had. About two weeks ago one of my mice started looking very lethargic and all puffed up, she looked like she felt rubbish. She's done this before a few months ago and after a round of antibiotics she was better.

I took her to the vets 2 weeks ago now, the vet did a thorough exam but couldn't really find anything wrong with her, although she remarked that she 'thought' that her kidneys felt enlarged. So anyway she put her on a 2week course of baytril. She's not improved at all and her belly seems very swollen. She's eating and pooping as normal, although her poops are very light in colour.

Shall I take her back to the vets? They basically said there's nothing they can do for such a small animal, is this true? Any ideas what could be going on with her?

Many thanks for any help! X


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Most vets don't know much about mice unless an exotic vet, if it's not a cat or dog they only do a few weeks if that of there training on it. (i was once told once it was 1 week on exotic pets) So other than very basic baytril and spot on most normal vets won't do any more.

I've never had it happen to any of mine so I can't help there but if your vet can do no more for her it may just be a case of keeping her comfortable untill the time comes.


----------

